# bamd saw for cheap



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

i have a chance to buy this band saw for $40.00. i know, i know, if i really get into needing one ill end up getting a 14" name brand, but i figure for now it would work. ive seen these for $100.00 new. any thoughts, he has it hooked up so i can cut and see how it runs. mostly id be wanting to cut 2" X 4" s.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

if i were you i would pass. it seems very small and you would out grow it very fast an within a week be wanting a bigger saw. I am not sure how well that would handel 2x4s


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

I would get it. You can't have too many tools and this one might be just the ticket for small projects.


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

RetiredLE said:


> I would get it. You can't have too many tools and this one might be just the ticket for small projects.


Exactly! ....
You could possibly get a full return when its your time to part with it, at $40!


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

That's a pretty small saw (assuming 9 inch) with a small motor and blade. What, exactly, are you looking to do to a 2X4 with a saw that small? At best those little saws are good for scroll work on pieces not needing the accuracy of a true scroll saw.


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

im just looking at it for quick cuts. like maybe cutting a 2" X 4" down. nothing exact but figured it would beat pulling out my 10" ridgid or wormdrive framing saw. i think its called a 10" band saw and they sell new for around $100.00. i dont plan on using it to rip 2" X 4"s or anything big.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

ok i thought you were thinking about using it to rip 2X4 or somthing. If you are just cross cutting it will probly work ok but not great


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

rip 2" X 4", are you crazy. lol. just to fiddle around with. anyways bought it, even came with the owners manual. cuts circles great but hard to cut straight. thats what i have a 10" ridgid table saw for. but it sounds good and cuts a mean S or cruve.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

If cutting down 2x's is what your primary usage will be then spend that $40 on a used miter saw. A miter saw is a much better tool for doing that and used ones can often be found for the same money.

Oh, you already bought it..................never mind!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

With the smaller bandsaws, you can likely get better performance with a more selective blade. There are some very good ones available.












 







.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

hotrod351 said:


> anyways bought it,


You're welcome.


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

i already have a 10" ridgid table saw and a 12" hitachi dual compound sliding miter saw. just looking for another tool. figured for cutting small stuff, 3/4". cutting some circles and curves.


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

any one heard of a valve craft model 8170A. found one for $50.00 he says its a 14". he also says it only weighs about 40 or 50 pounds. seems light for that size of saw. the only problem is that its about 100 miles away.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Get it man, 44 dollars is a small investment for a bandsaw. Even if it turns out to be crap, You can always upgrade!


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

just want to know if anyone has heard of this brand. and the light weight has me thinking. all the 14" saws i looked at weighed upwards of 120 lbs.


----------



## kb2tha (Mar 23, 2011)

That's rated at a 14" saw because the measurement is taken from the blade to the frame. It is a 3 wheeled table top saw, thus the light weight. Floor model 14" saws will be two wheeled heavier machines with cast iron.

My understanding is that the 3 wheeled saws consume blades quicker because of the smaller diameter wheels putting more stress on the blades. Hope this helps.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

You back yet?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

hotrod351 said:


> any one heard of a valve craft model 8170A. found one for $50.00 he says its a 14". he also says it only weighs about 40 or 50 pounds. seems light for that size of saw. the only problem is that its about 100 miles away.


I have one that looks just like it but mine is a Craftsman. Steal frame, with Aluminum Table. Everything else is plastic. Even the blade guide are plastic. Wieghs around 40lbs if I had to guess. It was my first and I cut a lot of wood with it. I now have a 10" Delta RockWell (1940s) and a 12" Craftsman (1950s) Both are solid cast-iron.


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

well i finally put a new blade in mine and it made a world of difference. diffidently worth the $40.00


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

hotrod351 said:


> rip 2" X 4", are you crazy. lol. just to fiddle around with. anyways bought it, even came with the owners manual. cuts circles great but hard to cut straight. thats what i have a 10" ridgid table saw for. but it sounds good and cuts a mean S or cruve.


Set up for blade drift and it will cut better for streight cut's . If you don't know what that is get back on the web and ask. I won't go into the delale's you may know what that is.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Those 2 wheel 9 / 10 inch band saws are actually pretty nice for cutting curves in stock less than 3" thick... I would think if you had a bigger saw set up for resawing, a smaller rig would be nice to have to keep from having to change out blades every time you want to cut curves...


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

yeah its pretty handy, doesnt weigh much so i can grab it and sit on top of my bench fast. also checked out the blade drift. interesting. it doesnt do that to much since i changed the blade, but ill check it out, something to mess with.


----------

